# Faster Broadband



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

My system specs: *Win98se, 850mhz proc, 384 SDRAM, 7200rpm Seagate* 
I live in the midwest and am using *Time warner Cable*. I have my MTU set to 1500 and have tried all of these registry settings: speedguide

My page load time is still poor and it could use some significant adjustments.
I'm curious to know what others are doing to get their pages to load quickly. 
Any input is much appreciated


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have used tweaks from there two on my 98SE with comcast cable.
http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
I used the...
sguide_tweak_9x.zip
sg_webtweak_9x.zip
236926usa8.exe

Never did what is on the page you linked too.

Also got Cablenut and used one of there setting. 
http://www.broadbandnuts.com/index.php?page=software

See these links. I got VanBuren settings to use on cablenut.
http://www.testmy.net/topic-1013
http://www.testmy.net/forum/index.php?topic=2097.0

I got my download speed up some but that is on test and downloading on some sites.
Web pages still are slow to load and I never seen any change.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi PatrickC 

Interesting how close our setups are 

I live near Dayton, Ohio, use RoadRunner and am currently posting from a win98se P3 800 box.
I haven't done any tweaks as the article suggested, but have done the speedup tweaks for Firefox that helped and run with Javascript turned off globally, setting it selectively only for trusted sites. That also seems to help speed up page loading a little.

While this link is for XP, I have tried it also with positive results, not breathtaking, but it did eliminate a slight lag in initial communication to the web site.
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1722545,00.asp

Going from dialup to cable was an enormous step up in speed for me, so I haven't done much to speed it up.

I'll do the tweaks you posted and see if it helps me.

I also have been fooling around with other OS's lately.
95, 2k and several linux distros, several from Boot CDs and Mandrake 10.1.
Only the Boot CDs seem slow as they run from the CD...but page load times seem similar for the installed OS's when compared on the same comp......But then again, I never actually ran tests for connectivity. In each case, I used Firefox as a browser.

Another thing to think about, are you sharing bandwidth with a big neighborhood? Do your speeds vary during the day as more people might be comming online into the evenings?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know it is overloaded out here where I am.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey PatrickC 

I went into my registry, but none of the tweaks in that list involved changing values, they involved writing in, all new 'value names'
I'm a bit leary about making that many changes, so I think I'll opt out of the tweaks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I seem to have it pretty good here, hewee.
Our cable service was upgraded to 'fiber optics' a while back and speeds seem consistant. 
The dialup connection, however was another matter, old underground lines that seem to short out every hard rain


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Our cable service was upgraded to 'fiber optics' too but only parts of it. They need to do more of the cable. I think they just the main cables to there office and some servers or whatever you call it that they have around town so that leaves a lot of old cable lines.
Next town over they have 'fiber optics' every where and it goes all the way into your home. Will all the new homes because it cost less. But they I bet are doing the older homes there two and sometime will be in are town.

http://www.surewest.com/

So waiting for them to get over here and I will change over. Comcrap better get things fixed and working good or lots of people will change.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine is all fiber optics and fast.............


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to here that SIR****TMG


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PatrickC:

Are you making use of *Cablenut 4.08*? If not, download and install it, then we'll go from there.

Go here to download and install the VTCP.386 4.10.2223 update.

Go here to download and install the NDIS.VXD 4.10.2224 update.

Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
System
CurrentControlSet
Services
VxD
MSTCP

then click directly on

ServiceProvider

Change the hexi-decimal values of these entries as follows:

DnsPriority - 03 00 00 00 
HostsPriority - 02 00 00 00 
LocalPriority - 01 00 00 00 
NetbtPriority - 04 00 00 00

Click the + in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Explorer
RemoteComputer
NameSpace

then delete all the sub-folders in

Namespace

----------------------------------------------------------------

Time-Warner Roadrunner has upload/download speeds of 384/5000 in my area. Are those the same advertised speeds in your area?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 3 meg service .. The cable guy was out here checkin the connection cause of my (CWLMST) and he said they now have 5 meg. I didn't even ask the price.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

They increased their download speed from 3000 to 5000 several months ago in my area, but I wasn't sure if it was nationwide yet. I'm still paying $44.95 a month for Internet service. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So for 98SE would that VTCP.386 4.10.2223 be this file?
Download 236926usa8.exe now
http://download.microsoft.com/download/win98/update/3111/w98/en-us/236926usa8.exe

And NDIS.VXD 4.10.2224 would it be the...
Download English (US) now file
http://download.microsoft.com/download/win98se/update/q243199/w98/en-us/243199us8.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Correct. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I will get those down loaded then flavalle.

Here is what I have now in my registery.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\MSTCP\ServiceProvider]
"LocalPriority"=hex:f3,01,00,00
"HostsPriority"=hex:f4,01,00,00
"DnsPriority"=hex:d0,07,00,00
"NetbtPriority"=hex:d1,07,00,00
"Class"=hex:08,00,00,00
"ProviderPath"="%windir%\\system\\wsock32.dll"

---------------------------------------------------

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace]

Folder was empty and no sub folders


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee,

Guessing you have Cablenut 4.08. But do you have 98SE also.

I got comcast and the speed is 4 MB so do you have the setting for that from Cablenut you can save and post here that will work for 98 and my speed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I installed the two files and rebooted.

But I went into the registry to change what you said to change to in post #10 http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3175681 and so you know what I have now I posted it in post # 15 http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3176317

But look at the attached image and your see the D0 07 00 00.
Is that the part I change on each of the setting you listed?
Also I can not copy and paste the setting but have to delete them and type them in.
BUT see the funny looking D... to the right of D0 07 00 00 and when I high light D0 07 00 00 to delete it ot go to the right of it and use the back space to delete it when the D0 gets deleted it also deletes the funny looking D... that is to the right of D0 07 00 00.
All the setting you posted have something to the right and get deleted when I delete what is there now.
So I cancel out of it.

So is that ok for that to happen?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Correct. Delete the first 4 digits after the 0000 and replace it with 

01 00

02 00

03 00

04 00

depending on which one you're modifying.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a screenshot of what my Windows 98SE registry looks like:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

How much improvement are you guys seeing with these changes?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the results of a speed test on my Windows 98SE computer. The goal is to get 90% or better of your ISP's advertised speeds. In my case, the advertised speeds are 5000/384. As you can see, my computer is getting better than 90%. :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hewee:

Use these settings in Cablenut. They are based on a 4000 download speed for Windows 98/98SE/ME.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You got me lost now with says....

Correct. Delete the first 4 digits after the 0000 and replace it with

01 00

02 00

03 00

04 00

depending on which one you're modifying.

The D0 07 00 00 is what is after the 0000 but when I delete it it also delets what is to the right and and is that ok. Or is that what you said correct too in post #18? 

Ok I think I get what your saying now. This is the image on 
DnsPriority 
I was deleting after the D0 07 00 00 but only need to delete the first 4 and add the 03 00 to it because the other 4 digits 00 00 to the right of it are the same

But I need to know if what is to the far right of D0 07 00 00 and what is in the other setting can ne deleted because they do get deleted when I delete the D0 07.

Hey was thnking you do a export or save or whatever of your cablenut setting and zip it up and post it. That way I can just open cablenut and go to the file and not have to fill in all the setting. 

EDIT:
I made the cablenut changes. I only had to change I think 5 of the setting to make it the same as what you posted.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'd like to thank flavalle and hewee for the conversation on cablenut and speeding up broadband connections.....:up:

I installed cablenut and used the chart you provided, flavalle.
I thought my connection was pretty decent before the changes, but there turned out to be room for improvement. A lot.

I've done the tweaking to two win98se computers.
One a Gateway P3 500 and the other a Dell P3 800. Memory the same in each ...384mb.

Oddly enough, the improvements were greater in the Gateway.
I used c|net's broadband meter.
consistancy was ok if comparisons were done back to back.

In default settings
Gateway.......900 kbps download
Dell..............800 kbps

on the tweaked settings
Gateway.......2700 kbps
Dell..............1400 kbps

Each time I cleared the cashe in Firefox before testing.
I did 3 tests and figured an average and rounded off.

I even booted to Slax on the Gateway to compare Linux....2100 kbps

Page loads are definitely snappier, but I have to admit, they didn't seem slow before.
A download of a 180 mbs at the Slax site was also faster by about 30%


Again, thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear Stoner. 
Setting I made in the passed did a lot in downloads and speed test so it helped a lot.
Page loads never seem to change. But the new cablenut setting I think may have helped page loads to load faster but hard to tell right now. 

Still got the regisry tweaks I have not done yet so that may or I hope make things even better. Just waiting to hear what to do so I don't screw up and then I wil make those changes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bump


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bump to flavallee


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bump


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stoner:

Your speeds are definitely much better.:up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hewee:

Just delete EVERYTHING after *0000*, then type in the 8 digits from scratch.

01 00 00 00
02 00 00 00
03 00 00 00
04 00 00 00

Make sure to place the correct set of numbers with the correct entry.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK will go over things here again and do this later when I am more awake. 
Thanks


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

mornin' flavalle 

What I also found interesting in testing the connection speeds was that few of the sites I have used, agreed. The ones I posted here are from C|Net and are considerably slower than other sites, but do show a relative improvement that was quite nice.
Several other speed tests actually put me very close to the advertised claims of RoadRunner.
The improvement was very noticeable....thanks again


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now when I add these here

DnsPriority - 03 00 00 00
HostsPriority - 02 00 00 00
LocalPriority - 01 00 00 00
NetbtPriority - 04 00 00 00 

Are these the only added things that get added after 0000 on each?

It is funny how it was working and after I delete the hexi-decimal values that are there my Cursor may be on the left or right of the box.
So if it is on the left I can add the hexi-decimal values and I only see what you say to add.
But if the curor is on the right when I type out the hexi-decimal values more gets added.
I never edit anything that adds other things then what you typed before.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's the way they should look after 0000.:up:


----------



## Lotus4669 (Jan 6, 2006)

Something that might be of some use as far as web browsing goes is to use firefox, then use a little program for it called Firetune. It'll tweak some settings based on computer speed combined with internet connection speed. I know it's not what you were looking for, and it might not even apply here, but I noticed a nice increase in performance with firefox using this little program. If anyone has any interest, you can get it HERE

I think anyone who uses firefox should have this. To get an idea how well it works, download the Fasterfox extension to see page load times, load a page a few times clearing the cache in between, the setup Firetune and see if it improves on the load times.

Again, I know it wasn't what you were looking for, but I hope someone gets some use out of this. Have a good one..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks flavallee.

I just did not want to do this wrong because the other way added a lot more as I typed things out so I did not think that was right.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No Problem, Hewee. Windows 98 and ME show the registry settings differently than Windows XP does, so it can get confusing to some people. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and really confusing when it adds thing you are not typing out and it works one way when the cursor is on the left side and another way when the cursor is on the right.
Just deleting it is not so easy because if you highlight it and hit a key the cursor moves to the right side. But it you place the cursor there and use the back space it deleted it but then the cursor is on the left side. Then when I type it only ads what I type. Even then it was adding things on it's own but it was only showing what it should. He hee makes me feel like I was going crazy and I am only using 98.
Go and do a edit without saving it and your see what I mean.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I got the new setting made yesterday flavallee and it all worked out ok.
Don't know if it helped anything as it seem to be the same as before.
I know your cablenut and other things you said to do did helped out a lot. 

Thanks so much for your help flavallee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks flavallee. Guess not all changes are big speed jumps. But then again a lot of them were nice jumps in speed. Then seeing how there were so many things I did here in this thread and other things not even posted here that who knows now just what all is ready doing what.
Just wish there was one easy way to have all the installs and changes so if you ever do a new install of windows you don't have to go tru it all again. 
I have another 98 drive I can change out but I have not done anything on it but the speed test are a lot slower so I know the changes on this drive work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hewee:

Every time I format a hard drive and do a fresh install of Windows, I need to install Cablenut and enter all its settings, then make all the necessary setting changes and additions in the registry. It's time-consuming, but there's no easy way of doing it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I know it is not easy because of all the other tweak installs etc that have to be done. 
I forget all I did now because I did the first tweaks, installs back 5 or 6 months ago and then again with the changes in this thread.


----------

